# linux sur mac os x en dual boot



## macintochien (11 Avril 2009)

bonjour j'aimerais savoir comment arriver a installer linux sur un mac intel core 2 duo et quelles sont les etapes a suivres.


----------



## whereismymind (12 Avril 2009)

Salut,

Tu ne seras pas en Dual Boot car je crois qu'avec BootCamp, tu ne peux qu'installer Windows.

Il te faut un logiciel de virtualisation, c'est à dire que ton Linux tournera en même temps que le Mac OS X dans une fenêtre qui lui est propre.

Les plus connus sont VMWare Fusion et Parallels Desktop. Quand tu as l'un des deux, tu peux faire une installation de Linux (A partir d'un ISO, ça marche, pas besoin de graver).

Le seul truc, c'est que ça nécessite au moins 2 Go de RAM pour tourner comme il faut.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2009)

whereismymind a dit:


> Tu ne seras pas en Dual Boot car je crois qu'avec BootCamp, tu ne peux qu'installer Windows.



Je ne serais pas aussi affirmatif que whereisthemind. En fouillant sur le forum tu trouveras même des gens qui ont fait du triple boot (windows, linux et osX) grâce à Bootcamp.


----------



## whereismymind (12 Avril 2009)

Autant pour moi ! Je croyais BootCamp réservé à Windows !!


----------



## trodat (12 Avril 2009)

Bootcamp est "réservé" à windows mais il y autre chose pour installer linux en natif : rEFIt.
Mais la virtualisation reste la méthode la plus simple.
Il y beaucoup de messages sur le forum, le dernier qu'il y a*: http://forums.macg.co/unix-linux-and-open-source/installer-linux-en-dual-boot-258637.html


----------



## schwebb (12 Avril 2009)

Hello,

Bootcamp permet de partitionner le dd et d'installer Linux. 

Jette un oeil plutôt sur la partie Linux de ce forum, voire sur les forums Linux eux-mêmes, tu trouveras des tutos.


----------

